# Do Goldens Kiss/Lick people a lot?



## Debles

It depends on the golden and the owner /how they train.

My goldens lick if I let them! They especially love lotion! It's up to you as the parent to teach them what is OK or not.


----------



## jwemt81

Tucker goes insane trying to lick me after putting lotion on or getting out of the shower!


----------



## Kohanagold

Paige is my kisser. She loves to give kisses. 

Sydney is more of a hugger. Rarely kisses, but lots and lots of hugs


----------



## indysmum

Indy will lick your hand especially if you have put lotion on


----------



## jwemt81

I wonder what it is about lotion. Tucker loves it!


----------



## Debles

I don't understand your poll. 
You mean you want a dog who doesn't lick? Well some goldens do and some don't. 
Some people train their golden that licking is not OK and some people don't care.


----------



## Debles

My grandgolden LOVES my perfume and ALWAYS is trying to lick my neck!!! He's a vampire! My daughter says he just loves me so much.HA!


----------



## MyCodyBoy

Cody isn't a major licker. 
But we have tough him to "kiss" and he will always kiss on command, lol
its a great distraction from nipping our small kids.
and I was able to teach him this at 8 weeks of age, he is so smart!


----------



## Adriennelane

Lucy's a kisser. If you ask for a kiss, you'll get one.


----------



## vrocco1

Jesse is a hugger and a licker. He loves to lick your ears, and sometimes it is hard to stop him.  

Quizzy could care less about licking, but he loves to hug.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

we are working with Blush to stop her licking. she loves it & also is a hugger. we say Layla has a "ninja tongue" as she will jump up (won't touch you with her feet) and kiss you on the cheek. she doesn't lick, just a quick touch...


----------



## HovawartMom

My dogs don't like much cos not crazy about it!.


----------



## diana_D

Emma only kisses on request if strangers are involved, she would never jump on people. She suffers if she is ignored but she never approaches a person if ignored, she has her manners! Goldens behave the way you train them, really. Of course she is more than happy to show her love if invited! 
We, on the other hand are melted when she kisses or licks us, she is such a cuddly baby. She also kisses on command.


----------



## Bock

Tysen will lick fingers and stuff but will only lick your face if he is really excited and then it's usually one lick and done.


----------



## ckj05

Jack never licks..cali on the other hand will lick you to death! lol So it depends on your golden, they all are different and have different personalities


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Asia rarely licks. She will put her nose up for me to kiss her and loves to hug.


----------



## tannernoodle

tucker is a kisser big time! He'll get in my bed and put his head on my chest and when I stop petting him he'll flip his lip out on my mouth like, PAY ATTENTION MOM! Ugh! He likes to slide them in when I'm petting him anytime. If you're face is in range, he'll flip up and get you every time.


----------



## Kirby'sMom

Kirby only kisses when we ask him. He loves giving hugs, though. But, he's foot licker!! He loves it when we take our socks off and let him lick our toes. It really feels good!! My first golden, Sandy, did that, too, and I really missed that when we had our Malamute because she'd never lick my feet. Even when I'd stick them right in her face!! :no:


----------



## Maggies mom

Cruiser is a hugger, Hootie isnt either, he just loves to lay on your lap, Maggie is a kisser, and Abbie aka Tricky Licky Lou is ocd with licking and she hugs.


----------



## Phillyfisher

Tucker is not much of a kisser. It disappoints me, but it makes the ones he does give me more special.


----------



## Scubasteve198

Goldens, quickly learn what you believe is exceptable. My goldens treat people differently according to thier experiences. Adult don't get licked much unless allowed, but toddlers get licked a lot.


----------



## Champ

My golden licks me here and there, but my pug licks OBSESSIVELY.


----------



## cham

Mitchell is a major kissing bug, but it takes lotion for Hailey to kiss, and it doesn't matter what lotion it is either. Very strange... but cute...  So I don't know how to answer the poll. I have one of each!


----------



## chopsuey

ince ive been at school i come home 2-3 times a month.... the past few months when ever i come home marley will jump up on me... paws on the shoulders and lick my face


----------



## Lucky's mom

Lucky only licks me to get my attention. Its a bribe for a chest or back scratch (I lick you...you scratch me....). 

He licks my son from the top of his head to the neck...My son sweats alot and I think LUcky likes that salt.

He treats my daughter like me. 

But when it comes to my husband, Lucky is the lickiest...out of pure adoration. My husband hates it. Everyone else treasures his kisses but it drives my husband crazy..he tolerates it for a bit, but then hubby puts an end to it.


----------



## GRguy

cham said:


> Mitchell is a major kissing bug, but it takes lotion for Hailey to kiss, and it doesn't matter what lotion it is either. Very strange... but cute...  So I don't know how to answer the poll. I have one of each!


I actually set it so you can pick more than one answer if it applies. Wow never thought this question would be so popular. Thanks for all the answers you guys.:wave:


----------



## MyBaileyGirl

cham said:


> Mitchell is a major kissing bug, but it takes lotion for Hailey to kiss, and it doesn't matter what lotion it is either. Very strange... but cute...  So I don't know how to answer the poll. I have one of each!


Bailey is the same way! We try not to let her lick too much when we put lotion on, but she's obsessive about it LOL She's especially licky when she's tired.


----------



## shannon

katie had rather be kissed!


----------



## emmaluvsmango

Mango loves to lick everything, people, other pets, toys, but she isn't very slobbery with it so doesn't really bother me. She won't lick your face as I won't let her unless its a kiss command then she would lick me on the cheeck. If we play a tug game and she gets really excited and starts growling all of a sudden she will give up and start to lick your hands instead lol. Definatly depends on the personality of the individual.


----------



## FishinBuddy

MyCodyBoy said:


> Cody isn't a major licker.
> But we have tough him to "kiss" and he will always kiss on command, lol
> its a great distraction from nipping our small kids.
> and I was able to teach him this at 8 weeks of age, he is so smart!


Awesome. I have posted this sooo many times...I do the same thing...I just say kisses or Lick Lick. Id rather them do that than nip...


----------



## TinaMarie143

I taught Elvis when he was a puppy not to lick.. if I go to give him a kiss. he will kiss me back.. but that is the only time he is allowed and I am so happy I trained him that way because most visiters dont want a huge golden retriever licking them. Priscilla on the other hand.. I never even had to train.. she just doesnt lick. I got lucky I guess


----------



## GRguy

Wow guys thanks for all the answers really getting the picture now:wave:


----------



## marleysmummy

Marley is a big licker! He also loves to lick any lotion or after a shower. I like it when I am sitting and he comes up behind me and puts a paw on each shoulder like a hug and then 'kisses' my ears, it's very cute!

I also taught Marley to 'kiss the back of my hand' which looks very cute!! He won't do it for anyone else though, just his Mum!!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Hogan would kiss 24/7 if he had the chance. Liam has never once done this, so I have extreme opposites in my house.


----------



## NancyJ

What is the best way to keep them from licking?


----------



## goldengirls550

Aubrie licks only on her terms. She gives her kisses only on people's ears. :smooch:

Layla loves giving kisses. But she doesn't do it obsessively. She really goes crazy with kisses though when you blow in her face. :

I guess it depends more on the dog than the breed.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I have one that never does, except he licks my hands when I am closing his crate (he licks my fingers through the bar lol). My female licks my face if I let her, and sometimes my hand as she runs by! But not much, and NEVER anyone but us... I would never let my dog lick other people. That's just disgusting to me.


----------



## mygarnetboy

Shermy kisses adults on request and gets the kids all the time. I'm okay w/that though--I'd rather he lick the kids than nip them! And the usually love his kisses, although it annoys my toddler when she's crabby...


----------



## CindyZ

Bailey only kisses seldom. She never has kissed much.. not sure why. I didn't do any training in that area.
Bacardi..since she is only 11 wks. old, she will kiss once in awhile. And I encourage that with Kiss Kiss. and then kiss her. I do want her to kiss on command, so to speak. But she is not a wild licker either.
My lab mix was a kisser. No doubt about that. She kissed all the time. Your hands, your face. But only the family. Not strangers.


----------



## Sivin

Our would lick 24/7 if we let her! Our family just doesn't care for dogs licking people and we have mostly trained her out of it.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Daisy licks my feet, does that count? The only time she puts her face near mine is when she smells food :uhoh:


----------



## lgnutah

We have taught Brooks to "kiss" by treating when he does it. In general, he doesn't lick people that much.


----------



## Bogart'sMom

All Bogart licks are my hands it's funny sometimes he stops mid lick and it's like his tongue is stuck. It's very cute because his tongue is so BIG.
He very seldom licks my face which is fine with me.
He is a very affectionate dog he loves to cuddle with us. 
All the best,


----------



## Pudden

she never kisses. She'll sit close to you and lay her head in your lap or on your knee.


----------



## BIGDAWG

Nygel doesn't lick very much, but Oliver was a real slobber monster! He would lick your hand all day if you would let him. Gwen picked up a cute sign last week that reads "CAUTION Dog Can't Hold It's Licker!"


----------



## Sucker For Gold

Our Rusty was not a big kisser. He would usually give you one if you asked him, but if wasn't in the mood it wasn't going to happen. That always struck me as odd for a golden. I guess my own preconcieved notions are that all goldens would be big kissers.

Rusty did have a few kissing/licking patterns though:

REAL self initiated kisses only came in the morning when he thought it was time for you to get up. These were Rusty's "I love you" kisses, and they were quite different than other kisses.

Requested kisses were more likely if you made him sit down first, less likely if he was standing.

When I would get ready to leave for work I'd often ask for a kiss as I was going out the door. He would turn his head away and would not even look at me. If he was laying on the couch, he would bury his his head between the cushions....It's was always so funny. I think he disapproved of me leaving.


----------



## GRguy

*A lesson*

I think that I may now have answered my own question because yesterday I went over to a friends house and he has a 3 year old untrained golden. As we went to go pet him he went wild and we sat down next to him and tried to calm him down :doh: which wasnt working much as he was licking and jumping and just gone crazy. Then my friend comes up with the "great" idea to keep our hands in our pockets to calm him down which actually began to work as he stopped trying to nip our hands however that resulted in my neck and the left side of my face receiving a golden tongue bath until i said well adandon this attempt and i just pushed him off and my other friend experimented the same theory and he was leaped upon and humped. So just goes to show always get your Golden trained or if not he ends up in the garage all by himself.


----------



## Merlins mom

Merlin isn't a licker at all (and I'm glad), but every foster I've had is. Sometimes it drives me nuts!


----------



## GRguy

Jo Ellen said:


> Daisy licks my feet, does that count? The only time she puts her face near mine is when she smells food :uhoh:


Shure I guess you could say that. Though your bending the rules when food is involved


----------



## BeauShel

Bama loves to lick everyone and you have to tell him to stop. Beau only gives kisses (what i call a lick) when he feels like it. So when we get one we feel very privledged.


----------



## spruce

never thought about it, but Obi NEVER has licked.

Bridger will give us little licks on face if he's laying beside/on us -- but just l or 2; yeah, he'll go after lotion sometimes.


----------



## GRguy

Mods you may end this thread/poll if desired seems as though everyone who was ever going to share has shared. Thanks for your input guys.


----------



## Volpe

My pup is quite a licker. [email protected]
Not everyone, but he licks most people.


----------



## Noey

Noah licks very few stangers, but will stick his tounge on you from time to time to get a taste. He is a sticker not a licker...seriously. If I ask him to give a kiss he thinks about it...so it's at his whim.


----------



## Sienna's Mom

Sienna is a big kisser/licker- very affectionate. She will also give my son's face a bath LOL.


----------



## John_NY

Only if you're delicious.


----------



## GRguy

*Death is not an option*

Looks like this poll will keep on going:crossfing. Never mind mods.....


----------



## Ashleygirl

*My golden retriever loves to lick*

Hi I'm Ashley and I'm a girl and I'm 18 and I have a golden retriever and her name is daisy.
In the summer when I'm wearing shorts daisy licks my knees and legs and feet.
When my boyfriend comes over in shorts daisy licks his legs.
Daisy will lick both of my knees and will lick my knees over and over again.


----------



## Dexter12

Yes!! Dex and Archer love to give kisses, and sometimes they lick legs or arms for no reason what-so-often.


----------



## English Gracie

Our Gracie is definitely a licker.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl

Jill is a licker for sure. She always licks my father to death when he comes home from work. Like she hasn't seen him in ages, she sometimes does the same to me. And Jill will also lick strangers that she likes and she love children.


----------



## 1oldparson

Our girl, Ginger, can't hold her licker either. Pun intended. 

Ginger is particularly fond of my wife's hands, after the lotion has been applied. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

